# Has anyone ever considered just using primer for the day and thats it?



## AmiS4ys (Oct 4, 2009)

Putting on my make up this morning, my regime is usually my Green Smashbox primer and then my foundation. Pretty normal. But as I was applying my primer I notice that the primer filles in my pores and makes my face just as smooth as anyone else's when they put on foundation. And because I have a color correcting primer, my face is a normal color and not crazy pink. It doesnt turn my skin green or anything. I also think that because the primer has a silicone base, its great to wear when you have oily/combo skin; it keeps your skin matte all day. I'm solely just talking about face products, not lip or eye products.

Does anyone else do this or have you considered doing this? I may try that soon as I personally feel that less on your face = better skin.


----------



## kyuubified (Oct 4, 2009)

I have used a primer and a translucent powder before, but not a primer on it's own (my skin is way too oily for that, even with a mattifying primer)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 4, 2009)

if i wanna go out with a bare face, i usually just put a bit of eye makeup on  and no foundation so i can let my skin "breathe." i don't have dark circles so i reallyl don't know how to use concealer. =\


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 4, 2009)

I actually have this primer from 24/7 (CVS brand) that says it can be used alone.  I tried it and it did smooth out my face, pore-wise, but I have hyper-pigmentation so I can't really go completely with out foundation or concealer.  So it's not unlikely I don't think, for to just use a primer.


----------



## User38 (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead without at least foundation..lol.  My skin is light, uneven colores but poreless.. so many times I skip primer's all together and just do a light powder or foundation and blush.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2009)

Most of the time I always forget to put primer on...Not sure why I can't remember this step...But when I don't wear any makeup I try to put on a little blot powder


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 4, 2009)

I couldn't do it.  I have a silicone based primer and it needs something to stick on to whether its powder or liquid foundation.. or my skin will get oily quickly.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I couldn't do it. I have a silicone based primer and it needs something to stick on to whether its powder or liquid foundation.. or my skin will get oily quickly._

 
Really? I would have figured that the silicone soaks up some of the oilyness.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Most of the time I always forget to put primer on...Not sure why I can't remember this step...But when I don't wear any makeup I try to put on a little blot powder_

 
Unfortunately, I CANT forget to put on primer unless I want to look like a melted mess. Florida humidity shows no mercy, even to make-up, haha.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I wouldn't be caught dead without at least foundation..lol. My skin is light, uneven colores but poreless.. so many times I skip primer's all together and just do a light powder or foundation and blush._

 
True true, I have uneven coloring too which is why I used the Smashbox (Green) Photofinish Primer.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_if i wanna go out with a bare face, i usually just put a bit of eye makeup on and no foundation so i can let my skin "breathe." i don't have dark circles so i reallyl don't know how to use concealer. =\_

 
SO lucky that you don't have dark circles!! Mine aren't really dark but they're noticeable not matter how much sleep I get. But a little concealer usually does the trick. 


OP: If I wanna have a bare face then I just put on concealer and maybe a little sheer powder. I've never used a primer on my face though. What primer do you use that evens out your skin tone and all that?? I want to try it! LOL!


----------



## sassenach (Oct 4, 2009)

I frequently use the Smashbox SPF15 primer with a dusting a Halo powder.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_SO lucky that you don't have dark circles!! Mine aren't really dark but they're noticeable not matter how much sleep I get. But a little concealer usually does the trick. 


OP: If I wanna have a bare face then I just put on concealer and maybe a little sheer powder. I've never used a primer on my face though. What primer do you use that evens out your skin tone and all that?? I want to try it! LOL!_

 
I use the green Smashbox Photo Finish Primer


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't do it personally, but I have some customers that just use a primer during the day.  One lady even just uses a primer and never uses a foundation LOL.... could you imagine!


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont use foundation ever because i honestly dont need it but i do use an eye primer alone on days that i go to work it actually works really well. i just hate put so much eye shadows sometimes but sometimes i like to wear liner so what i do is use soft orcher on my lids then sketch as a liner on my outer corner. this make my hazel/green eyes pop like crazy !


----------



## Brepowell (May 1, 2015)

I was searching google with this exact question!!  I have the same concerns/thoughts as you.  I like what primer does... but my skin doesn't need foundation, its too heavy, I don't like the feeling of it, and i know this is weird too say- I think my skin looks better, healthier and brighter without it.  I am thanking my lucky stars for that)  I might use concealer to brighten once in a while, but otherwise- all I want to use is my redness primer a little around my nose, a hydrating primer... some setting powder... and thats it for face stuff.... I am glad there are more out there with the same wonders.... well I'm going to try it!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

I usually just use a BB Creme since makeup is too heavy on most days. However I don't even want to bother w that and I just wear a primer. One w spf. Why not?


----------



## rockin (May 31, 2015)

I rarely wear foundation as it feels too much like I'm wearing a mask.  I do sometimes wear a little powder over mosturiser, though.

  On a few occasions I have worn just L'Oreal Studio Secrets Primer to my dance class.  It makes my skin look and feel smoother and even slightly tones down the redness on my cheeks.


----------

